# Broken Finger from O/U Beretta



## kmpots (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody have a problem with their trigger guard banging the base of their middle finger while shooting? No other gun I shoot does this. Curious to any solutions besides what my father used to always say "Just don't shoot the gun any more". Can the trigger guard be swapped out for a less rounded guard?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

My dad had the same problem. After 40 years of shotgunning, he developed some sort of weird habit just like yours. So what he does is takes some surgical tape and a popsicle stick and fashions a guard on the backside of his finger, so that when the triggerguard hits it, it doesn't hurt.

We can't figure out what the heck he is doing differently.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have S x S with double triggers that does this to me ...can't figure out why.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Same thing happens to me with heavy loads in any over under I have shot. Either wear leather gloves, heavier gloves, fashion a guard to your finder, or tape a piece of soft foam to the back of the trigger guard.

It usually happens to me when I notice I am gripping the gun to hard, like most of my finger is through the trigger. When just the tip of my trigger finger is on the trigger, it never happens.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

a few years ago my dad had to have stitches on is middle finger. we have an old sxs double trigger they have to make the triggergaurds bigger for two triggers.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A good gunsmith/machinest could probably fashion a friendlier trigger guard. Might be pretty spendy though. Wear good shooting gloves. I haven't shot without gloves in over thirty years. Hot or cold, they're an integral part of my shotgunning. I have a most unorthodox left eye dominant shooting style. I have big, long hands, own four double guns, and never have problems with banging my fingers. I think I would look toward correcting my grip, more than modifying the gun. Just some food for thought. It would be sad if you couldn't savor the pleasure of a good double gun.
Burl


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Grip the gun tightly and push it into your shoulder firmly. If it's hitting your hand that means that the gun is slipping through your grip, and your hand is moving forward on the handle. Gripping it tighter and keeping it firmly (not ridiculously hard, just firmly) in your shoulder should help both the amount your hand moves on it, and the amount your gun moves at the shot. Just my 2 cents.

Also, are any of these problems for you guys occuring on an English style stock? I can see how that straight bottom may make it a little tougher to hold tightly.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, my issues are with an English stock gun. Of course, other English stock guns don't bother. I know I'm doing something with my grip on this gun.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Dak,

If that's the case you might not be doing anything wrong, instead it might just be that since the guard is larger and further back it hits, whereas a single trigger gun with a normal guard may not hit. :huh:

I'm by no means an expert on any of this, but this problem that some have intrigues me for some reason. I've heard of it before from guys with SBEs, and of course there's lots of other guys shooting the same gun that never have that problem. Interesting subject to ponder answers to anyway.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Dak, that wouldn't be a CZ, by chance? I've been jonesing for a Ringneck in 28 gauge for a while, just haven't found one with nice wood yet.
Burl


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Burly,

Not a CZ. A little Spanish 16 gauge made by Zabala Hermanos...cost me $400. Nice gun. Just beats my finger up once in awhile.

Johnsona,

It is interesting. I have another English stock double trigger gun that never beats my fingers up.


----------



## kmpots (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Having looked further into it I found there is actually a pad made that mounts to the back of the trigger guard to reduce the impact. Or since I have never really been fitted for the gun or is it the gun fitted for me (for the damn price I spent on it, it should do more than just bang my finger) i am going to correct the fit and that should help significantly.

Thanks agin for all of your insights.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

kmpots,

Where is the pad available from?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Get in the weight room so your the boss not the shotgun. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its from shooting hot loads, factory loads are all about hype and high speed, find some light around 1200 fps loads and it will go away.

there is a company that makes a trigger guard pad for this purpose


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Two reasons, one, the stock is too short for your build, two, :beer: your grip is to loose. You should only be able to get the first joint of your trigger finger on the trigger, not your hold finger like someone said. This keeps your knuckels away from the guard. Get a slip on pad to correct the lengh and try it.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I have this problem with my browning o/u cynergy. It really feels good when yer blowing of 3 1/2's at geese then u let out a scream while yer shooting. I dont know yea it hurts but i dont pay much attention to it. I guess when i shoot trap it doesnt do it because of the less recoil due to the trap loads but when i am duck and goose hunting i feel it, but i never mind it cuz i always got a bird falling to watch :wink: :lol:!


----------



## duck (Dec 21, 2008)

This is a common probem with double triggers on english stocks. It comes from just moving your finger to the back trigger rather than sliding your whole hand and finger back. If you get your gun out and slide your hand and finger back vs. keeping your hand in the same spot on the stock and only moving your finger back you will see the problem. The larger trigger guard probably makes it worse but you can definently solve the problem with practice. I have never completely eliminated it but I have gotten over doing it all the time. You can find a finger guard that sits on the back of the trigger guard in the UK (home of double triggers and english stocks), actually I saw one listed on the UK ebay site. Why it happens with the single trigger guns (I've never had that problem) is probably the same but I couldnt say for sure.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I had the same trouble with a Stevens 311 years back. I still have a knob on my finger.A friend had the same problem and told me how to solve it. He took a piece of hard wood and shaped it to give the triggergaurd a slope and then dilled a hole in it and mounted it with the back screw by the gaurd.He stained it and it didn' look bad either and it worked.


----------

